# What breed/ Mix is my dog Dolly?



## adam_lux

Hi all

Just joined this forum and I'd like some advise about my dog I have just fell in love with and adopted from a shelter. I was told that she, Dolly, is a 10 month old Collie/Husky mix, however, the more I research this and look at photos, the more I doubt it, and wonder if anyone can look at the photo and tell me if they think that Dolly is indeed a Collie/Husky mix.

The huge ears get me. Not really husky ears at all, maybe verging on the German Shepherd, and her coat, although very husky-like, is not particularly thick. She loves digging though which is a major husky trait so I've heard. She can't go past a mole hill without destroying it!

Her nose/snout is quite collie-like and long whereas a huskys can be quite stocky.

Dolly's temperament is so sweet, she loves me and not the stick or ball I throw (that's a Collie trait) she will give up a game to come and give me attention and a hug. 

Anyway, I've gone slightly off track here. Can someone please confirm, advise, explain, etc what they think Dolly is, I would really appreciate it?
Thanks

Adam


----------



## robstaine

She looks like she may have kelpie (the ears) some collie and some husky







(this is a kelpie)


----------



## MoonStr80

She looks nothing like a collie at all! I was thinking maybe a Husky/GSD Mix perhaps could have Eskimo or a Coyote in the mix but I'll keep searching for you I have seen that similar look in the breed


----------



## Donna5503

Husky/Corgi Mix??....she is adorable!


----------



## adam_lux

Thanks guys for your comments so far. 

I see what you guys mean by GSD and Kelpie (with those ears) but when Donna mentioned Corgi, I can see exactly what you mean in her face, if you just shrunk her down a few dog sizes, but the body shape is not. Is a Husky/Corgi mix even physically possible? The Corgi would have had to be the female if you see what I mean? 

MoonStr80, thanks for keeping on looking, not sure about the Eskimo, Coyote though. By the way, I'm in Europe, Luxembourg to be exact (if that might for some reason help) and there are not many coyotes or eskimo dogs here.

Yes she is adorable and extremely loving! 

Thanks again

Adam


----------



## adam_lux

*Dolly has webbed paws!*

I've just discovered that my dog Dolly has webbed paws! Does this give aclue to what mix she is? Am I to believe that Retreivers have webbed feet? She doesn't look a bit retreiver-ish though. What about Native American Indian Dog?


----------



## pugmom

*Re: Dolly has webbed paws!*



adam_lux said:


> I've just discovered that my dog Dolly has webbed paws! Does this give aclue to what mix she is? Am I to believe that Retreivers have webbed feet? She doesn't look a bit retreiver-ish though. What about Native American Indian Dog?


I believe a lot of breeds have webbed feet....my APBT has very webbed feet and loves to swim


----------



## HersheyPup

I think you may have a Czechoslovakian Vlcak on your hands! I was thinking a German Shepherd mix of some kind, but then I saw you are in Europe! This breed is the national dog of Czechoslovakia.




























What do you think? I see a pretty remarkable resemblance! She is just gorgeous!


----------



## adam_lux

Hey a Czechoslovakian Vlcak! Maybe you're right thank you very much! Do they have webbed paws? Maybe she's a Vlcak/retreiver mix? (hense the webbing)

In any case, the look is very similar! I look more closely at this

So, thanks for you help!


----------



## Cindy23323

Mikalamp said:


> View attachment 36269
> View attachment 36270
> View attachment 36271
> She looks like a Husky hybrid to me. My husky hybrid (mostly wolf) looks alot like Dolly. She has the HUGE ears- except hers are floppy.
> You said she has webbed feet?? That is a wolf trait. Does her tail have a black patch approx 3-4 inches form the top? Most Wolves have a dark spot of fur covering the 'precaudal scent' gland.
> When she stands does she almost look bow legged?? Then she has wolf in her..


None of those traits mean wolf, yes they can be found in wolves, but those are also traits that can be found in several doggie dogs. 
You said you're dog is mostly wolf? Are you talking about the one in those three pics you have shared, because I'm sorry but that animal is no where near mostly wolf but mostly dog. I see a curled tail, tipped over ears that are way to big and not furred enough, pink on the nose, doggie mask, doggie coloring, the coloring does not blend at all, dark eyes, etc etc. I really do not see anything wolfie about the animal.
Please do a little more research before giving out false misrepresenting info
http://texx-wolf-tails.webs.com/

This is what a higher content animal will look like


----------



## amosmoses89

Cindy23323 said:


> ]



I don't have anything to add about guessing the breed I just wanted to say that I LOVE this picture!


----------



## Cindy23323

amosmoses89 said:


> I don't have anything to add about guessing the breed I just wanted to say that I LOVE this picture!


Thanks, Loki likes to pose for pics. Its much easier for me to get pictures of him beings he will stand still for me, unlike his mate Selene that is normally all over the place.


----------



## Cindy23323

Well if thats the case you must already know the marble theory and how unless a animal is a 50/50 F1 then there is no way of knowing what the true percentage is that the offspring have picked up beings even two high contents can throw a animal that is low, mid or high content. Which must of happened with you're girl, to of throwed a low content with no wolf features. Because she surely is not mostly wolf like you claim.
http://www.wolfdogproject.com/percent.htm
Got pics of all the animals you've rescued?


----------



## Titans_mom

From the looks of her my guess is that she is a 'Canadian Indian Husky'. You can read more about them on this website..
http://www.snowyowltours.com/?page_id=45

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Own a dog that looks like her


----------



## hgu

Dog/coyote mix


----------



## LittleFr0g

This thread is 9 years old.


----------

